# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  A rock climbing trip

## kuching

A small group of outddor friends went to climb a steep limestone hill in Sarawak recently. When they reached home, they were shocked to find out that one of the photos they took is almost same as the image from a pitcher plant's reference book.

Below are some pictures taken by my outddor friend, Ivy.

Is this photo looks familiar to you? 






Sitting on the top of a limestone cliff.





If u fell down to the base of this limestone hill.....then you gotta say _goodbye_ to this world.




Sitting next to _Nepenthes northiana_. Need to wear helmet for safety reason when you want to do rock climbing:




A small pitcher is inside the big pitcher!




_N. northiana_.

----------


## ranmasatome

rock climbing?? in those shoes????  :Grin:

----------


## kuching

> rock climbing?? in those shoes????


yup, not that type of rock climbing.....almost vertical but since it's not vertical, still can use that shoes.

----------

